# how to fix hole in fireplace?



## co_tim (Nov 10, 2011)

I moved into my house this summer.  Checked out the fireplace this fall and noticed a hole that had been covered up by the rack that holds the logs.  Pics attached.  It is 1" high by 1-1/4" wide and goes all the way through the brick (2"?) into dead air space.  Only thing I can figure is that maybe it was for a gas line for fireplace insert.  What are the options for repairing this?  

Update:  I plan to use it 4-5 times each winter for a wood fire (not for heating).  Behind the fireplace is an air space,then the exterior bricks, so I can't get to the back of the hole.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Could have been for a gas line ...i guess could have been for a quick and easy fresh air intake for the fireplace too.  Either way, what are you going to do with the fireplace?  use it as is or install a new stove.  If it were mine, I would just fill it with fireplace mortar from the inside and then that or regular mortar fromt he outside.


----------



## Wade A. (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, a gas line I'd say. Mortar it shut and you'll be good.

But, what is with the floor vent? To me, that is much more of an issue than that little hole. Is that an ash dump, an outside air intake, downdraft vent for the gas logs... what?


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2011)

Do some investigation and find out the make and model of this prefab to confirm it and the flue system is meant for wood. It probably is, but this is no place for uncertainty.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 11, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Do some investigation and find out the make and model of this prefab to confirm it and the flue system is meant for wood. It probably is, but this is no place for uncertainty.



+1 Good point BG I never considered that possibility! 

Ray


----------



## co_tim (Nov 15, 2011)

ploughboy said:
			
		

> But, what is with the floor vent? To me, that is much more of an issue than that little hole. Is that an ash dump, an outside air intake, downdraft vent for the gas logs... what?


It's just a steel ash bucket, surrounded by fireplace bricks.  Does not vent to anywhere.


----------



## co_tim (Nov 15, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Do some investigation and find out the make and model of this prefab to confirm it and the flue system is meant for wood. It probably is, but this is no place for uncertainty.


There is a fireplace just like this one in the basement that does not have a gas line or hole.  The house is from 1962.


----------

